# HP Scanner Bulb Replacement????



## frenchef (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone know if it is possible to replace a scanner bulb in an HP 3310 All-In-One that is JUST 1 year old (and of course out of warranty) instead of scrapping the machine and getting a new one?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I know it sounds daft .. but I reckon it might be cheaper to replace the scanner unless it was expensive .. then CCFL tube s are not expensive but labour is .,.. and if teh wrong type tube is used as a replacement you could end up with strange colouring ..


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

frenchef said:


> Anyone know if it is possible to replace a scanner bulb in an HP 3310 All-In-One that is JUST 1 year old (and of course out of warranty) instead of scrapping the machine and getting a new one?


After only one year this shouldn't have happened. 
If were me, I would contact HP and let their response weigh heavily on my next AIO purchase.
I'm thinking that if approached graciously, they will show mercy and cut you a deal. 
As in "Customer Loyalty Program".


----------

